

Operating system SmackDown: Windows 8 blitzes XP on 7 year old hardware - troyhunt
http://www.troyhunt.com/2013/02/operating-system-smackdown-windows-8.html

======
Prograstination
8 is designed for tablets with about he same power as a 7 year old pc...1+1=2

